# atheros wifi help

## tidjean

hello

i don't have wlan0 when i tape #iwconfig

i think somethink doesn't work, 

i compile my kernel with gentoo's tuto to activate ath5k module.

i compile madwifi-ng to try. both doesn't work!!! why?? 

i have t61p laptop.

thanks

----------

## disi

Atheros has 2 different drivers.

One is from Madwifi and one from the Linux kernel

kernel module will create wlan0

madwifi will create ath0

If you use the kernel module, you don't need any madwifi stuff.

Here is the Gentoo Wiki about the kernel driver: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_5xxx

Here is the Gentoo Wiki about madwifi driver: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MadWifi

I personal use the madwifi, because the kernel driver doesn't work "too" well.   :Idea: 

If you want to use wpa encryption you also need wpa_supplicant or install the graphical tool wicd. That depends on the desktop you use and if you use networkmanager.

//edit: t61p? With Intel Pro Wireless Adapter? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T61p

//edit: sorry, there are others with Atheros chip  :Smile: 

----------

